# Alternate Affixations for Uniforms



## dwalter (25 Dec 2007)

Hi everyone. I was looking at the intelligence branch association website, and in their kit shop they sell buttons for the uniforms and mess dress uniforms. They are silver with the Intelligence north star in them and I was wondering if anyone knows if those are even allowed on a uniform. They are meant to replace the brass buttons that come standard on the CF uniforms. I'm also wondering if there are other parts of the forces that might have other alternate styles available.


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Dec 2007)

PLENTY of alternate buttons for your DEU/Mess Kit out there.

Only your RSM can tell you about their acceptability for sure.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Dec 2007)

Or if you can find them, your branch's standing dress instructions.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Dec 2007)

I could be wrong but if your Branch Kit shop is selling the accrouments for DEU's then they are authorized.

Example would be the Engineer Buttons for my DEU's.


----------



## medaid (25 Dec 2007)

They are authorized for wear on your ARMY DEUs only. The Navy and Air DEUs will wear their element buttons. (Which I think is quite... ugh... stupid...)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Dec 2007)

Thx MedTech I was not aware of that


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 Dec 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> They are authorized for wear on your ARMY DEUs only. The Navy and Air DEUs will wear their element buttons. (Which I think is quite... ugh... stupid...)



It's a throwback to pre-unification. In the pre 1968 days all persons in the Naval uniform wore naval buttons (they were different depending on whether you were a PO a Chief, an officer or a Flag Officer) regardless of your trade...you were all members of the RCN. Same thing with the Air Force. You wore your trade badge and your rank usually carried what specialty you were....Leading Telegraphist Bloggins. When unification happened the RCN and RCAF ceased to exist, but the Regiments and their buttons and bows survived. We all went into the jolly green jumper and wore the buttons with the lions on them if not a member of a Regiment. We went to Branches for trades in the same way the Army had prior to unification and regardless of what element you were working with your cap badge showed what Branch you belonged to. when we went to the DEU (mid 1980s) we kept the cap badges and branches but went back to buttons being specific to the colour of uniform. For my money we should have gone back to everyone in Navy and Air Force wearing the element cap badge and designating the trade only with the badges. I think originally the ruling Conservatives (Mulroney) wanted to reestablish the three services as well as the three uniforms but the cost was prohibitive.


----------



## medaid (25 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> It's a throwback to pre-unification. In the pre 1968 days all persons in the Naval uniform wore naval buttons (they were different depending on whether you were a PO a Chief, an officer or a Flag Officer) regardless of your trade...you were all members of the RCN. Same thing with the Air Force. You wore your trade badge and your rank usually carried what specialty you were....Leading Telegraphist Bloggins. When unification happened the RCN and RCAF ceased to exist, but the Regiments and their buttons and bows survived. We all went into the jolly green jumper and wore the buttons with the lions on them if not a member of a Regiment. We went to Branches for trades in the same way the Army had prior to unification and regardless of what element you were working with your cap badge showed what Branch you belonged to. when we went to the DEU (mid 1980s) we kept the cap badges and branches but went back to buttons being specific to the colour of uniform. For my money we should have gone back to everyone in Navy and Air Force wearing the element cap badge and designating the trade only with the badges. I think originally the ruling Conservatives (Mulroney) wanted to reestablish the three services as well as the three uniforms but the cost was prohibitive.



Good to know the history behind it all that's for sure! 

I sort of disagree with your In Hoc, I think we should wear the elemental colours with pride, but be able to show off our branch pride as well! There are quite a few support trades in all three elements, and I think everyone should be able to chose whether or not they want to wear their branchs' accouterments. But that's just me, I came from the Army, and I think that being able to show off your branch pride goes hand in hand with being able to show off your element pride as well. 

Sinister Sams for all ;D



			
				Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Thx MedTech I was not aware of that



No problem mate, I found out the hard way


----------



## dwalter (26 Dec 2007)

OK thanks for answering that. I applied in intelligence (Application is still being processed) and I saw the buttons, and thought they looked really nice. Unfortunately I am hoping for an air force uniform so I guess I won't be wearing them haha. Oh well, I guess I'll still get a trade badge.


----------

